# Batch - Ordnernamen mit Sonderzeichen wie ^ & = , ; verarbeiten



## buihui (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte in einer Batchdatei Ordner bearbeiten können die Sonderzeichen wie ^  = , ; enthalten. Heißt ein Ordner z.B. [D:\Herbst & Winter] kann ich nichtmehr in den Ordner navigieren.

Ein Beispiel:
Ich übergebe den Ordner [D:\Herbst & Winter] meiner Batch Datei:

```
@echo off
set folder="%~1"
set drive=%Folder:~1,2% 
set path=..\..\..\..\..\..\..\..\..\..^"\..%Folder:~3,999%
echo Ordner: %folder%
echo Laufwerk: %drive%
echo Pfad: %path%
%drive%
cd %path%
echo aktueller Ordner: %CD%
pause
```
Nun wird  [Winter"] als Befehl aufgefasst und ich befinde mich auf [D:\] anstatt auf [D:\Herbst & Winter]

Ausgabe:
Der Befehl "Winter"" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden
Ordner: "D:\Herbst & Winter"
Laufwerk: D:
Pfad: ..\..\..\..\..\..\..\..\..\.."\..\Herbst
Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nichf finden.
aktueller Ordner: D:\


Heißt der Ordner z.B. [Herbst und Winter] funktioniert das ganze natürlich, aber ich hätte gerne das die Batch Datei für alle Ordner (auch mit solchen Sonderzeichen) funktioniert.

Über eure Hilfe wäre ich wirklich sehr Dankbar!

PS:
Ein Ansatz von mir war das [&]-Zeichen zu ersetzen, und später wieder als [^&] auszugeben, aber damit hatte ich keinen Erfolg:

```
::Nicht funktionierender Zusatz zum obigen Code:
Folder2=%Folder:&=+++%
FOLDERPATH=..\..\..\..\..\..\..\..\..\..^"\\..%Folder2:~3,999%
cd %FOLDERPATH:+++=^&%
```


----------



## deepthroat (6. Februar 2010)

Hi.

Kennst du denn schon die tolle Suchfunktion hier in diesem Forum?! *wink-mit-dem-Zaunpfahl*

Gruß


----------



## buihui (6. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich hab natürlich schon gesucht bevor ich das Thema erstellt hab, allerdings ignoriert die Suchfunktion genau diese Zeichen [^ & = , ; ] mit denen ich probleme hatte.
Durch deinen Hinweis hab ich jetzt aber eine Antwort gefunden!
Für alle die ähnliche Probleme haben: Hier http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonstige-sprachen/352902-batchproblem-mit-und.html wurde das Thema bereits besprochen.

Also Danke für den Hinweis und Entschuldigung, dass ich das nicht selber gleich gefunden habe


----------

